# My 2011 11pt buck



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Got my buck even earlier than last year, kind of bittersweet, the pressure to get one is off but ive waited all year for rut and am going to miss it. Hes not quite as big as last years but im happy with him, Got him last fri about 600 pm, he came in with a smaller one and was about 25yrds out facing strait on towards me . I was able to get my bow up and he turned and gave me a quartering away shot which hit just behind the ribs and stopped when it hit the far shoulder. I can say it reinforced my opinion that NAP spitfire max broadheads are the best and never let me down. After the hit he jumped and ran maybe 15 yrds and stood there for about 30 seconds and fell over into a litle stream and was done, the broadhead hit the liver and parts of both lungs, devestating! It was windy as could be that day so was worried about shooting any kind of distance shot but everything worked out and now I can spend my free time back to chasing the eyes around alum and hoover again. Good luck to all and the best days are coming on, good hunting


----------



## nikron (Nov 18, 2010)

Congrats nice buck


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

Nice..still waiting on my first one.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

If u can put the time in youll get a chance, when u can hunt hunt all day, this time of year you never know what will come in or at what time, good luck


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Congrats, nice buck man!


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

It would look great with an "old-fashioned" metal tag on the antlers instead of a dumb piece of paper. Sweet Buck. How big was last years?


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Ya I like the metal tags myself, tagging is a breeze it just doesnt feel right not going to check station My one last year was a 13pt a litle taller and a had more mass I posted him last year so hes on here some where, good luck hunting


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

thegcdawg said:


> It would look great with an "old-fashioned" metal tag on the antlers instead of a dumb piece of paper. Sweet Buck. How big was last years?



Thats a weird thing to say, but if it makes you feel better you can buy them metal tags for yourself. 

Congrats on the buck Craig, looks like a good one.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

That's a beauty!


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Congrats Craig, that is a great buck!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on a great buck! I have to agree with you on the Spitfires. I've been using them for the past 7 years or so and have never had one go more than 60 yards.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, mpd5094, Ive used them 4 about the same time and they have never failed me, for the last two yrs, ive used spitfire max 125 gr. the max has a 1.34 cutting diamiter, awesome entry & exit holes, last years buck went about 40yrds and this years went about 15 yrds stood there then dropped. As long as i can get them there all I will use.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I've always used the 100 grain. I may have to try the max 125's. Thanks for the info!


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice deer, congrats!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck man!...Congrats!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow, very nice.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I just got some Spitfires to try this year. After hearing the rave reviews I can't wait to get one wet.


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

Nice, very nice buck


----------

